# Carbyn OS



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Introducing a new OS called Carbyn.
Enjoy all your favorite apps on any Tablet, Mac, or PC you own. One beautiful experience everywhere. Finally, just the way it should be. Nothing to install or update, just launch your browser and enjoy Instantly get all your apps and games in a fluid touch OS App Marketplace full of top apps and growing everyday Keep enjoying Carbyn offline and auto-sync when connected

http://www.carbyn.com/

Youtube Link






This will be instrumental in the success of the touchpad regardless of what OS it runs


----------



## eriscentro (Aug 3, 2011)

A similar service is jolicloud, but it doesn't work on our browser


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

eriscentro said:


> A similar service is jolicloud, but it doesn't work on our browser


This is supposed to be optimized to work on any mobile OS hopefully this holds true for the touchpad, which it should.


----------



## ninjachimp83 (Aug 20, 2011)

I like the effort of trying to advertise your OS, but what does Carbyn offer that my android device or iOS device can't do, what incentive to I have to switch? It looks like a nice idea, but unless you are stuck with a horrible thing like webOS I see no point in using Carbyn.


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

ninjachimp83 said:


> I like the effort of trying to advertise your OS, but what does Carbyn offer that my android device or iOS device can't do, what incentive to I have to switch? It looks like a nice idea, but unless you are stuck with a horrible thing like webOS I see no point in using Carbyn.


Thank you for your response but this is not my OS im just simply passing the word, please watch the youtube video or visit the website. This new OS is not intended to replace your OS this is purely browser based and the apps that you can run are IOS, Android, Rim etc all within your browser running through Carbyn, what ever as long as they are HTML5 based. I hope this clears up any confusion and thank you for your response.


----------



## ninjachimp83 (Aug 20, 2011)

What I was trying to say was what can Carbyn do that I can't do with my stock android phone? Why not just use android, which already has a well established market share and a wide assortment of apps? Sure you can use it on all your devices, but Microsoft is going to do the same thing with the upcoming windows 8 and their WP7 lineup.


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

ninjachimp83 said:


> What I was trying to say was what can Carbyn do that I can't do with my stock android phone? Why not just use android, which already has a well established market share and a wide assortment of apps? Sure you can use it on all your devices, but Microsoft is going to do the same thing with the upcoming windows 8 and their WP7 lineup.


Its not intended to replace android or any other OS, its purpose is to just be an alternative user experience that's cross platformed. It runs through the browser.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

It's just like Jolicloud, but with more features?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

ninjachimp83 said:


> I like the effort of trying to advertise your OS, but what does Carbyn offer that my android device or iOS device can't do, what incentive to I have to switch? It looks like a nice idea, but unless you are stuck with a horrible thing like webOS I see no point in using Carbyn.


You are in the HP Touchpad thread, what does android or iOS have to do with that? Until android is 100%, 100% of us just have webOS...


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

This is more like a frontend to HTML5 apps. I'm sure once HTML 5 gets more popular, you'll have the apps available on the desktop without having to open the browser.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually, this was posted with his Referral Code, so this is really just spam in channel so that when his spam count gets high enough he gets allowed to get an invite and an account for Carbyn OS.
Did some checking and it is a spam to play. 
They even go so far to say things like "Thanks! There's a lot of demand for Carbyn......the more friends you get to signup for Carbyn, the sooner you gain access to Carbyn." then pass you links and referral code id to spam with.

Really, this thread should be locked, or at the very least, his referral code and any links with it stripped from post.


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> Actually, this was posted with his Referral Code, so this is really just spam in channel so that when his spam count gets high enough he gets allowed to get an invite and an account for Carbyn OS.
> Did some checking and it is a spam to play.
> They even go so far to say things like "Thanks! There's a lot of demand for Carbyn......the more friends you get to signup for Carbyn, the sooner you gain access to Carbyn." then pass you links and referral code id to spam with.
> 
> Really, this thread should be locked, or at the very least, his referral code and any links with it stripped from post.


This is not spam thanks for your concern but came upon this an figured it would be something great to explore for the Touchpad, seemingly that all development for the Touchpad has ended. So like I said before this is an alternative so please don't bash this thread its only here for information purposes and not intended to spam so please if that is what you thought my sincerest apologies thank you.


----------



## Leach19m (Sep 6, 2011)

vindieseldyer said:


> This is not spam thanks for your concern but came upon this an figured it would be something great to explore for the Touchpad, seemingly that all development for the Touchpad has ended. So like I said before this is an alternative so please don't bash this thread its only here for information purposes and not intended to spam so please if that is what you thought my sincerest apologies thank you.


How do you figure that all development for the TP has stopped? Touchdroid quit, but cm7 is chugging along, nearing completion in fact

My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Leach19m said:


> How do you figure that all development for the TP has stopped? Touchdroid quit, but cm7 is chugging along, nearing completion in fact
> 
> My name is Mike, and I'm a flashaholic. But thanks to my sponsor, MIUI, I've been clean for weeks.


Im talking about official WebOS development not alternates like android an etc.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

vindieseldyer said:


> This is not spam thanks for your concern but came upon this an figured it would be something great to explore for the Touchpad, seemingly that all development for the Touchpad has ended. So like I said before this is an alternative so please don't bash this thread its only here for information purposes and not intended to spam so please if that is what you thought my sincerest apologies thank you.


If it includes referral codes instead of you just putting in the link for the site so that you can gain your access to Carbyn ala "the more friends you get to signup for Carbyn, the sooner you gain access to Carbyn." then it is indeed spam.
The post is still here minus the "self serving" information. This isnt really an alternative os, its a browser based desktop which has been around for years.

Google any of these CloudMe (iCloud), DesktopTwo, eyeOS, G.ho.st, Glide OS, Netvibes, online OS or xOS Webtop for examples.

Thanks for posting information.


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> If it includes referral codes instead of you just putting in the link for the site so that you can gain your access to Carbyn ala "the more friends you get to signup for Carbyn, the sooner you gain access to Carbyn." then it is indeed spam.
> The post is still here minus the "self serving" information. This isnt really an alternative os, its a browser based desktop which has been around for years.
> 
> Google any of these CloudMe (iCloud), DesktopTwo, eyeOS, G.ho.st, Glide OS, Netvibes, online OS or xOS Webtop for examples.
> ...


Thanks for clearing this up I never knew any of those other browser based desktops existed. Thank you for taking the time to research this referral code has been removed thank you again cheers.


----------



## jatilq (Sep 16, 2011)

Its a shame this was not explained correctly... This video 



 or the Lifehacker article explains it well... This does what Google is failing to do, the app store for this will be browser Independent. You will have a cross platform WebOS for your PC/MAC and Mobile devices. I discovered this last night on my iPad II. I look forward to using apps on my HP Touchpad, Android phones (3), Macbook Pro and Ubuntu machine... There are everyday apps that you can not use on all devices. I also like the fact that the HTML5 apps will communicate with one another. For example im playing music and start another app that need sound, it wil turn the music player off...


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

jatilq said:


> Its a shame this was not explained correctly... This video
> 
> 
> 
> or the Lifehacker article explains it well... This does what Google is failing to do, the app store for this will be browser Independent. You will have a cross platform WebOS for your PC/MAC and Mobile devices. I discovered this last night on my iPad II. I look forward to using apps on my HP Touchpad, Android phones (3), Macbook Pro and Ubuntu machine... There are everyday apps that you can not use on all devices. I also like the fact that the HTML5 apps will communicate with one another. For example im playing music and start another app that need sound, it wil turn the music player off...


Thank you so much for clearing this up I knew that it wasn't spam but some people thought other wise and am just gonna leave it at that. And by the way you explained it very well. Thanks again.


----------



## laziod (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

This is NOT a webos, it is a browser desktop, you login to a server, you have desktop that is pushed to your browser. You have to be connected. As far as platforms, of course all apps follow it, they are saved on the server you login too, as long as your browser supports it, it shows up. Its the same as logging into your gmail on your device, its all on the server. As far as apps go, you cant have android, ios apps, webos apps and use them on any platform, you have Html 5 apps that were created for the server side, these are the only apps you can use. The only way to have ios, android , webos apps is if developers created html 5 apps of their products, but what possible reason would they, as they would have to give those apps to Carbyn, as they reside on Cabryn servers and it would never sync or be able to communicate with the native apps on those other platforms; i.e. the version found on phones, tablets, desktops, etc. as if they did, they would be ripped and removed from every market or app store for violations and privacy issues. They would literally have to kill and remove their products from the public. I used to help and develop for eyeOS back in 2004, so I understand how the system are setup and function and im sorry, but people are having HUGE blind eyes and not understanding of the massive limitations of Carbyn. it's a fun little plaything and development exercise, but sadly it is not a realistic business model that can function or keep going forward unless some massive wonder feature is thought up and created, which sadly has not been done yet in all the years of people working on these types of fun little experiments. Just dont get your hopes up or have expectations; they will do nothing but disappoint you.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

looks pretty pointless.


----------



## laziod (Aug 22, 2011)

"vilator said:


> looks pretty pointless.


Agreed.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all, just wanted to chime in here real quick. I've looked a bit into this Carbyn OS thing and it's a technologically interesting concept with HTML5. Is it good? I dunno. Looks like it has potential to be a neat thing.

As such, I'm not considering this a spamful thread or anything. *Just keep the referral codes out and then this discussion is fine.*

Might I suggest that this thread now redirect it's conversation, now, more on the Carbyn OS product, the pros/cons, user experiences, etc.?


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

I also think this is interesting. Anything to make this webOS experience a little better till cm comes out is a welcome thing. Thanks for the post. I did sign up but I guess noones actually gotten to try it yet? It said I would get an email for beta invite. Now I gotta wait on that too? Well I guess if it comes before cm then I will try it out.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

vindieseldyer said:


> Thank you for your response but this is not my OS im just simply passing the word, please watch the youtube video or visit the website. This new OS is not intended to replace your OS this is purely browser based and the apps that you can run are IOS, Android, Rim etc all within your browser running through Carbyn, what ever as long as they are HTML5 based. I hope this clears up any confusion and thank you for your response.


not be a complete d!ck but that sounded EXACTLY like a sales pitch...


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

hussdawg said:


> I also think this is interesting. Anything to make this webOS experience a little better till cm comes out is a welcome thing. Thanks for the post. I did sign up but I guess noones actually gotten to try it yet? It said I would get an email for beta invite. Now I gotta wait on that too? Well I guess if it comes before cm then I will try it out.


I signed up weeks ago and sent one referral link out...Now I got an email saying the people that got more hits on referrals get the first betas...I'll report back when I finally get an invite


----------



## funstuff234 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, just saw this thread on Google, and though you might be interested in a sneak peak overview. Carbyn- A Complete Overview. It should answer a lot of questions many people seem to have.

If anyone has any questions you can come over to carbyn.com and click the "live chat link" at the bottom.


----------

